# Plant ID



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

This came with my last order off aquabid. Its grown one leaf in 2 months. Rhizome type plant but I cant I.D. it.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks like an old java fern I used to have.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Leaves are much wider than my java ferns.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> Leaves are much wider than my java ferns.


When Java ferns are grown in high light, C02, etc. the plants tends to be much more larger and robust than Jave ferns grown in low light, no C02, etc.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, it looks like a large variety of Java Fern I have too.

Mine is huge and grows like a weed regardless of the conditions.


----------

